# Would Appreciate Help, Comments and Suggestions On Qualifying For Part or Full Residency



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

From an income standpoint. My wife and I have a total of $1,550/mo in Social Security. We have been working, she for several years, me for 5 weeks part-time. She makes an hourly wage that is ~900/month, I make the same. With some variation, let's say for argument purposes that our combined income is $3,300/mo usd.

We are proposing to make the move in June (earliest) or end of 2022 (latest). I have also been applying for hourly wage jobs in/around Merida proper in hopes so that we can live well on SS and a limited, part time income.

Put your eyes on this and tell me what you see as problems or as positives in seeking residency in Merida. I'm a bit confused and would greatly appreciate your time on this issue. TIA, Logged In.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

I am curious what kind of jobs you are applying for in Merida. Mexican hourly work is very poorly paid. The minimum wage was recently raise to about $8.00 USD per DAY. Age discrimination is the norm. Very few Mexican employers will hire an older person.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

AnneLM said:


> I am curious what kind of jobs you are applying for in Merida. Mexican hourly work is very poorly paid. The minimum wage was recently raise to about $8.00 USD per DAY. Age discrimination is the norm. Very few Mexican employers will hire an older person.


USA based companies offering English teaching (or tutorial) positions in Merida. Other possibilities are Link . I have a heavy computer/IT background that I am applying for jobs from either MX or USA companies. If I get one of those, then the point is moot. $$$ My budgeting says we can live nicely on SS income and a three hundred $s usd/ month +/- but we would prefer to live *very* nicely. lol


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

AnneLM said:


> The minimum wage was recently raise to about $8.00 USD per DAY.


 This is true, but in touristy or heavily expat areas, there's no way that is the going rate. For instance, where I live, the going rate for cleaners or gardeners is 100 pesos/hr. Skilled labor is far more than that.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

surabi said:


> This is true, but in touristy or heavily expat areas, there's no way that is the going rate. For instance, where I live, the going rate for cleaners or gardeners is 100 pesos/hr. Skilled labor is far more than that.


Teaching English to Spanish speakers is all over the place depending on capabilities. If you can teach Microsoft products, I see rates up to $45/hr. Or if you speak two languages, $12-$45/hr. I see down to $10/hr including mathematics. As in any market, recommendations and experience shoot up the pay.

Examples

I have a junky US job that pays me $13/hr and I have to bust my rump physically to get that (Staples). So I'm not picky about sit-on-my-rump pay  .


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

LoggedIn said:


> From an income standpoint. My wife and I have a total of $1,550/mo in Social Security. We have been working, she for several years, me for 5 weeks part-time. She makes an hourly wage that is ~900/month, I make the same. With some variation, let's say for argument purposes that our combined income is $3,300/mo usd.
> 
> We are proposing to make the move in June (earliest) or end of 2022 (latest). I have also been applying for hourly wage jobs in/around Merida proper in hopes so that we can live well on SS and a limited, part time income.
> 
> Put your eyes on this and tell me what you see as problems or as positives in seeking residency in Merida. I'm a bit confused and would greatly appreciate your time on this issue. TIA, Logged In.


Back to my original request after I hijacked my own thread lol


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

LoggedIn said:


> let's say for argument purposes that our combined income is $3,300/mo usd.


Your income is not high enough to qualify for temporary residency. And because you will no longer have your US jobs if you move to Mexico, that income will not be considered. 

It's something like at least $2500 per person. That information is readily available online.

And to work in Mexico under a temporary residency, you need special permission.

Noww in some cases, if you get a job offer, that is taken into account and the income requirements are waived, as you are actually going to be solidly employed in Mexico. For instance, my daughter was asked if she wanted a full time job at a school she had volunteered at here when she was here for awhile on a tourist visa. I'm not sure exactly what paperwork they filled out, but she went with that paperwork to the consulate in Canada to get her temporary residency. However, the residency was based on her working specifically there. When she quit the following season, her residency was no longer valid and she had to leave the country.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

surabi said:


> Your income is not high enough to qualify for temporary residency. And because you will no longer have your US jobs if you move to Mexico, that income will not be considered. It's something like at least $2500 per person. That information is readily available online.


Link


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Qualification is individual, not "combined", and each person must apply separately


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

What makes you think that you can work in Mexico. You need a special visa. Doubt you qualify. Besides why is someone from the US wanting to take jobs away from a Mexican.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Bobbyb said:


> Besides why is someone from the US wanting to take jobs away from a Mexican.


Why would you assume that just because a foreigner works in Mexico, they are "taking jobs away from a Mexican?" There are many jobs for which there are no qualified Mexicans, and there are also jobs where there is plenty of work to go around, so no one is losing work just because a non-Mexican is also working in that field.

And why would you automatically "doubt you qualify" for work permission?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Hard to believe that NO Mexican would qualify but whatever...


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Okay, well perhaps there are some Mexicans who might qualify for a position that a foreigner is applying for, but that doesn't necessarily mean any have applied for that job. They may already be gainfully employed elsewhere. In any case, the employer would be the one to decide who they want to hire. 

My point is that unless an employer is actively practicing discrimination, they would most likely hire whoever they feel would be the best at a job, according to the applicant's qualifications, experience, attitude, etc. Just like people get hired or passed over everywhere.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Do you have any 401k/IRA savings? Qualification based on savings rather than income is often easier.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

eastwind said:


> Do you have any 401k/IRA savings? Qualification based on savings rather than income is often easier.


No but I have hard assets that exceed $50,000 (a paid for motorhome). Might be easier to sell it but then there is a lag time in showing the cash proceeds as regular savings (12 months I think). I'm thinking an appraisal, or multiple appraisals might do. Damn, this is confusing . Logged In


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Just a pause to say thank you for all responses. It clears the head.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

They will definitely not consider an appraisal on a motorhome or the motorhome as an asset when determining financials. 

What they want to see is that you have enough steady income or savings to support yourself while living in Mexico.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Qualification is individual, not "combined", and each person must apply separately


Then this statement is partially correct or absolutely incorrect?

_*Mexico residency qualification based on income (2022)*_

*Dependent spouse (married couples/common law partners)*

_If you’re applying for residency as a couple, you do not need to demonstrate double the amounts expressed above. Instead, one spouse/partner will need to demonstrate income or a savings balance in the amounts above (as the principal applicant) plus an additional sum of income or savings balance equivalent to 100x daily minimum wage (MW) or UMA for the dependent spouse/partner._

MXN$17,287 | USD$910 _spouse _ MXN$9,622 | USD$506 _spouse_

See Important accompanying notes


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

"We have yet to determine in detail how much Mexican consulates will require in 2022, although if they base their calculations on Mexico’s 2022 daily minimum wage (MW), you will likely need to demonstrate:
*Temporary Residency:* Monthly income of at least *US$2,730* over the last 6 months (some consulates request 12 months)"

Yes, your spouse only needs to show 100 times the Mexican minimum daily wage, but at $3300 current income between the 2 of you, you will still fall short.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks to all but we are ditching MX for Panama, Why fight when there is a much easier row to hoe!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I just looked at the residency requirements for Panama and it doesn't look any easier than Mexico. In fact, temporary residency looks harder to qualify for- you either have to invest a lot of money in Panama, or be hired by a Panamanian employer.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I looked at Belize for you, doesn't look good. They used to have a program named QRP that was supposed to make it easy for retirees to qualify for residency, but it doesn't appear to be functional, and the regular program requires an investment.

Maybe look into Costa Rica or Peru.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Bobbyb said:


> Besides why is someone from the US wanting to take jobs away from a Mexican.





surabi said:


> Why would you assume that just because a foreigner works in Mexico, they are "taking jobs away from a Mexican?" There are many jobs for which there are no qualified Mexicans, and there are also jobs where there is plenty of work to go around, so no one is losing work just because a non-Mexican is also working in that field.





citlali said:


> Hard to believe that NO Mexican would qualify but whatever...





surabi said:


> Okay, well perhaps there are some Mexicans who might qualify for a position that a foreigner is applying for, but that doesn't necessarily mean any have applied for that job. They may already be gainfully employed elsewhere. In any case, the employer would be the one to decide who they want to hire.
> 
> My point is that unless an employer is actively practicing discrimination, they would most likely hire whoever they feel would be the best at a job, according to the applicant's qualifications, experience, attitude, etc. Just like people get hired or passed over everywhere.


Misses the point. Jobs don't get "stolen" by immigration. As the population increases, jobs are created. That's how the economy works. As far as the job market is concerned, there's no difference between an American moving to Mexico, a Mexican moving to town from out of state—and, for that matter, a teen-ager becoming old enough to move out and get a job. In any case, the number of people drawing from the economy goes up by one, and the number of people contributing to the job market goes up by one. Market forces don't care where you were born, nor do they care where you were living seven months ago. If it were otherwise, then no town could ever grow successfully except by prohibiting people to move in from outside—which is obviously not the case.

And this is why most countries require an immigrant to either provide proof of income/wealth or an official exception: they need to make sure the person moving in from outside the country will not be an overall drain on society. If an immigration process were required to move from state to state or city to city, then such requirements could conceivably exist for that as well, but it isn't, so they aren't.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Hm, this is what I see in regards to Panama residency

Link


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

surabi said:


> I just looked at the residency requirements for Panama and it doesn't look any easier than Mexico. In fact, temporary residency looks harder to qualify for- you either have to invest a lot of money in Panama, or be hired by a Panamanian employer.


Not really. Panama hasn't much of any requirements for entry or citizenship under select visa programs. Consulate General of Panama in Toronto, Canada


----------



## Firstlast (Jan 11, 2021)

LoggedIn said:


> From an income standpoint. My wife and I have a total of $1,550/mo in Social Security. We have been working, she for several years, me for 5 weeks part-time. She makes an hourly wage that is ~900/month, I make the same. With some variation, let's say for argument purposes that our combined income is $3,300/mo usd.
> 
> We are proposing to make the move in June (earliest) or end of 2022 (latest). I have also been applying for hourly wage jobs in/around Merida proper in hopes so that we can live well on SS and a limited, part time income.
> 
> Put your eyes on this and tell me what you see as problems or as positives in seeking residency in Merida. I'm a bit confused and would greatly appreciate your time on this issue. TIA, Logged In.


Temporary Residency: _Monthly_ income of c.*US$2,400-$2700* over the last 6 months (some consulates request 12 months); *or* savings/investment account balance(s) of c.*US$45,000* over the last 12 months.
Permanent Residency: _Monthly_ income of c.*US$4,300-$4500* over the last 6 months (some consulates request 12 months); *or* savings balance of c.*US$180,000* over the last 12 months. When you apply at a MX consulate bring one year's bank statements and investment statements. Suggest you view website Mexexpaerience.com and download free book "Immigration Guide"


----------

